# Anyone else not finished decorating?



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

It rained here the first 2 weeks of October....

We have been decorating for 3 days and most of our decoration in place...now we have to string the lights....All the zombies are happy to be out of the attic and on my lawn. The tombstone have been erected. I have started my PVC candles and almost completed them.

My LOR sequences are not exactly complete because last year only 8 channels of my 16 channels were working so I designed all my sequences for 8...now I need to include 8 more channels (not that hard but still needs to be done)

We have the flood light placed in the yard and connected to the LOR. When I tested a show THEY WOULD NOT WORK! OH MY! Buy when I run the LOR test system it works. OH MY!

I HAVE 11 DAYS! OH MY! It is supposed to rain on Wednesday and all thru this weekend. OH MY!

I could just cry. 11 days til Halloween.

Yes. I am the one who has the funsucking family who hates to help me decorate...however my daughter did a great job this year and helped me without complaining but my husband managed to complain a little extra this year....and now I informed him he has to put the lights on the house today because it is going to rain tomorrow and the rest of the week....pray for me...


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm with you fellow Texan 

Decorations go up this weekend!

I had to wait until I had time to now the lawn first after those rains.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha, count yourselves lucky! I can start decorating friday the 30st after 9.00 p.m.!!! And that's even a lucky break, 'cause last year I could start at 16.00 on hallowe'en....

That's the trouble with renting a place, I know, but still, the idea might comfort the both of you!


----------



## ecbrum (Aug 22, 2009)

Started the decorating on Oct 1st, had it almost done, than the rain and 50 + wind gust, 1 week to redo it all. still adding finishing touches. Good luck to you all. Had some rain yesterday, no wind. everythink looks prety good so far. Just need more halloween sequences. ecbrum 64 channel, first year for halloween.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

ecbrum said:


> Started the decorating on Oct 1st, had it almost done, than the rain and 50 + wind gust, 1 week to redo it all. still adding finishing touches. Good luck to you all. Had some rain yesterday, no wind. everythink looks prety good so far. Just need more halloween sequences. ecbrum 64 channel, first year for halloween.


Ok...thats worse...to have to do it twice...you WIN!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

We're almost done with all the big stuff. The winds and rains and unseasonably cold temps have hindered us, as well. Through the first 13 days of October, we had rain for 11 of them, I believe the news report said! We are 25 degrees below average for this time of year, for temperatures! Its finally gotten to where my hands don't freeze to the point of not functioning within 10 minutes of being outside...where it should be!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Haven't started yet. Vacation starts Saturday.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

House upstairs - done.
"Psycho Lounge" downstairs for party - 75% done.
Garage haunt - still need to finish lightingand sound.
Front lawn, 50% done, but the big/expensive items don't go up until the day of the party, then down again until Halloween.
Lots to do, but at least I have a good idea of what has to be done...


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

The wind and rain is killing me in NJ! All I have to finish outside now is the lighting, but it's been so cold. I'm hoping to get out there tonight and finish. All the rest, driveway stuff, has to wait till Halloween morning because I have no where else to park our cars.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Main graveyard outside is done. I also don't put out the good stuff until the night of (about 2-3 hours worth of setup time), but we're doing a party on the 24th, so it all goes out that day and comes back in and then goes back out Halloween. 

Inside about 75% complete.

Thunderstorms expected Wednesday/Thursday, but this weekend is supposed to be nice... hope Halloween is too.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

If anyone is done decorating then congratulations. Even when everything is up in the yard and the garage is complete I would always think of something else I could do. Unfortunately, not even close to being done this year. Cold and just plain yucky weather for the first part of October has put me behind, along with many other reasons. Just started the graveyard and toxic spill scenes this past weekend. Have 80% of the characters built, but can't put most of them out in the yard till we get close to Halloween. Don't want them to become victims of late October weather. The wind and rain are killers.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Truly, I never feel like I'm done! I have everything out that I planned but it still doesn't seem finished. I keep thinking, 'what else can I do?'.


----------



## SolaraLover (Sep 26, 2009)

I won't be putting everything out until about 6 am Halloween day as usual. BUT I am still in the middle of completing lots of new projects I started this year:
ground breaker...3/4 done
tombstone popper....1/4 done
Fences--added 8 this year....DONE
Pillers--added another section on top and lights......DONE
PVC candles......one last coat of paint and they'll be DONE
Tomstones....adding 6-8 new ones......3-5 still to do
corpsing 2 bluckies.....not started, may not get done
Laytexing skulls....1/2 done(total of 4)
Skeleton Hands........clay.......1 more set to go
Misc hands....laytex.....2 more sets
Electric Chair......all stained and ready to be cut and put together.
a hanging ghoul.....large.....3/4 done.

And on top of all of this.....my gramma passed away on Sunday night so I will be in Pennsylvania for all of Thursday and Friday. I did work off some of my frustration yesterday by painting and finishing my pillers yesterday.


----------



## ConnersCreations (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing up yet, usually wait until Halloween to put most of it out.
In years past, I am always worried about stuff getting taken. I don't have a lot of store bought so it is mostly labor but always worried about the kids in the village. 

But this year feeling a little more confident with our youth, so I am going to start putting out the display this weekend.


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

Texas Jane & Tex Master - where are you guys???? I live in Waxahachie and work across from SMU!!! Meet & Greet? Drink & Dream? BBQ & Blab? Interested?


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

In Dallas, and in between the rain and a new puppy who is afraid of my props... I haven't put anything out yet. I think I'm going to start assembling stuff in my office and the garage and then set it out on Friday and Sat of Halloween weekend just to be safe.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Aunt Sissy said:


> Texas Jane & Tex Master - where are you guys???? I live in Waxahachie and work across from SMU!!! Meet & Greet? Drink & Dream? BBQ & Blab? Interested?


I'm in north Dallas and like she said the rain has been relentless. my props are almost all animated so any way to keep them out of the rain, I'll wait for.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't started yet. The only Halloween decorating that's been done is the war zone, ur construction zone, that used to be my living room and kitchen. 



Dalloween said:


> In Dallas, and in between the rain and a new puppy who is afraid of my props... I haven't put anything out yet. I think I'm going to start assembling stuff in my office and the garage and then set it out on Friday and Sat of Halloween weekend just to be safe.


Haha, my dog isn't sure what to make of the skeleton hands. He was scared, then was trying to play with them, now he doesn't care.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Count me in the not even close team, I have not got anything outy have to wait til close to halloween and fdo it because of sticky finger people. I have still have to get a few things completed . Cant believe so close.

\I have not even bought the candy yet that will be this weekend, holding off due to the weather, dont wanna have ton of candy and bad weather and not many kids


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

moshrider1000 said:


> I haven't started yet. The only Halloween decorating that's been done is the war zone, ur construction zone, that used to be my living room and kitchen.


Same here! We haven't done much but drag out some totes and put them in the war zones (and since we are remodeling at the same time, it's a MAJOR war zone!) I'll start in the next couple days.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I have so much stuff I still ned to set up..both outside and inside..I am starting tomorrow..can never stop adding stuff for Halloween..it comes around once a year..go all out..lol..


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Just cemetery, some lights, window ghosts, hallowindow III zombie loop so far.

I will set up the HHIAB show this weekend. All the pneumatic props will go out either the night before Halloween and get a tarp over them or go out that Saturday. Everything has been tested in the garage, just needs placement. 

We are in the process of moving, so it complicates things.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

SolaraLover said:


> And on top of all of this.....my gramma passed away on Sunday night so I will be in Pennsylvania for all of Thursday and Friday. I did work off some of my frustration yesterday by painting and finishing my pillers yesterday.


I am so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Well....we (no I can't take the credit..my hubby) got the top roof lights up BEFORE it started to rain....darn it! WE ARE NEVER GOING TO FINISH!

I made the trip to Home Depot and dropped another $100 on extension cords...got the lights working...AND GOT MY LOR SHOW WORKING! YAY!

We are not far from the finish line now...I can see it...I just can't reach it...I am looking at rain AGAIN tomorrow...I am hoping it is not rain allllll day...

10 more days til Halloween.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

wilbret I love your avatar


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

It is crunch time. 

Outside is 80%... more to go out on the 30th and 31st.
Inside...YIKES. 

*Foyer and entry* 95% Waiting on something to arrive tomorrow to finish.
*Photo stop* 90% Need a throne and back drop yet.
*Potty of Doom *95%... need throw rugs replaced and toilet seat replaced.
*Front parlor* always done
*Side parlor* 95% Need to do lighting test
*Dining room* 80% Need to unclutter from all the other rooms decorating, finish Mummy and final touches
*Workout room* 0%
*Karoke Hell Lounge and Food Display table* 40%
*Basement embalming room* 0%
*Second floor* 25%
*Attic* 0%


Party on the 31st, Festival on the 30th....

I see a long 11 days in my future... without even looking at the tarot cards...which I need to brush up on.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Of course we're not finished yet and the pressure is on since our Halloween party is this Saturday! I was inside working on some costumes today and I could hear my husband and my son outside just cracking up. My husband was working on a pneumatic spider prop that will be on our front porch...let's just say it's needs a little adjustment.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, as they say, misery loves company.....

So I'm glad to see I'm not the only one. I'm still taking down the decor that was specific to the witch party and putting up the stuff for the vampire party. I'd say it's about 50% done. 

Nothing is outside except a couple JOL's. The outside stuff doesn't go up until the week before Halloween. I, too start vacation on Saturday.

A confession: A good friend's son is getting married on Saturday and I actually resent the time I'm going to take to go to the wedding.  You are the only ones I could ever say that to, LOL!!!

And that doesn't count the stuff I still need to do for the costume to put it all together. YIKES!!!!


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

I got the routine down for setting up the animated characters. few finishing touches needed. hoping for a dry Halloween.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

The Outside is pretty much done. I just have to fine tune some things, put in the last couple floods and a prop or two. The inside though, is about 30% done. I'm decorating for a party we are having on Friday, and I'm some what on schedule. I spent all Sunday putting up the spider webs, only to have them fall down because I didn't put up enough tape, which means tommarow I have to put them all back up. Need to label the bottles, get gift bags ready, and my aunt will be over Thursday night to cook all the deserts that she planned for us and I have a bunch of other decor to put up. But I try not to stress, cause I know I'll get it done.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I just started building and putting up a fence today. Started putting erosion cloth all over the porch and mapping out where everything is going to go. Thats it. A Long way to go and I think the rain comes back in Thursday and stays all weekend. But hey no worries....right?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow - and here's the trouble: I am spending so much time on Halloween Forum that by the end of the day, all I have is an ever growing notebook of new ideas! Our own boxes and bins are still sitting all over the house! 

I think, once we get everything set up, we should just KEEP it that way until 2010! 

Bottom line -- Not even CLOSE to done! I am sooo excited that I can't sleep! MysterE and I are heading up to visit Bozz and his Backyard Bog this weekend to see and experience his haunted trail! That should get me pumped to hurry up and finish before our parties on the 30th and 31st! 

My goal is to have all our indoor decorations done at least by then. Outside is like a puzzle - and if our hearse project doesn't get finished - well, - there's always next year!  Good luck to all those with parties this weekend and Happy Haunting! BOO!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Between the bad weather, and the long days at work...... AGHHHHH. This week and next I have thursday and friday off, so last minute decorating going on here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We won't set up until halloween day. I have my reindeer/wolf in progress, ripped the mask apart yesterday; and my white haired guy has been operated on and is now hooked up to an mp3 but I need to nix the head bobbing and seal him back up and figure out what I'm doing with him. Have a number of other projects partially completed. We've had workmen at the house since last week and I'm not sure when they will finish. I have all my halloween scattered all over my living room/dining room and I'm feeling very panicked. Not sure what I'll be able to finish in time. At some point I'll be thinking weather forecast. Thankfully my candy bags are put together for the most part. I am enjoying seeing my neighbors yards as they get their stuff put out.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*growing notebook of new ideas!*



HallowSusieBoo said:


> Hallow - and here's the trouble: I am spending so much time on Halloween Forum that by the end of the day, all I have is an ever growing notebook of new ideas! Our own boxes and bins are still sitting all over the house!




Susie Boo ~ I am right there with you ~ Ive been perusing this forum for hours after work....when I should be painting and constructing my own stuff ....but I just love all the ideas and creativity ... alot beyond my comprehension. 
I was just thinking to myself...what guy do I know that is way more computer savey then me LOL .... My notebook for next year contains now wishful stuff like
~ Hallowindow
~ Magic Mirror
~ MIDI-Controlled Animated Skull adjusted to my own audios (or any cheap animated props adjusted ....want to learn) 

I just love all the motion or sound activated stuff .... need to learn to change over to a motion sensor of my choice... 

Too much ...too much ... overload ...Im happy with oversaturation of Halloween info LOL  She's drunk on ideas. Call the paddy wagon already. 

Ha haa ~ Ok ..gonna log off now for the night but ya know I'll be right back on after work tomorrow. LOL Cya all then.

Ani


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Im about 50% done and beginning to feel the pressure. I work 12 hrs nights so my first day off is usually a wash if I want to get something done during the day but I think I am going to cut my sleep time down an hour or two and get cracking.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I want to finish but with all these stories of stupid vandals ripping people's stuff off I'm afraid to now.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

UGH more rain!!! :|


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

im 90%... i think.... still gotta black out the porch, finish my tunnel, fix the electric chair and throw together 2 more monsters.... oh and hang the mirror so when they are electricuted... the strobe flashes on and they see themselves in the mirror... HAHA... im getting vicious this year!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We are still hard it here at "Collinwood 841". Yesterday we went to the forest preserves that belong to our neighbors next door & got all the tree branches, leaves, acorns & pine cones we need for our place. I would be in decent shape if I did not have these "other" things to do. Family is coming on the 30th so today the day is spent making perogies & sticking them in the freezer, am making about 200 so its gonna take awhile. Plus a big candy order came in from one of the accounts that has to be delivered next Mon. so there another few days shot.

We worked yesterday from early morn till 10:30 last night & I spent to much time on these feet so today I can't stand on them at all>>>not good. But lets see where we are:

Frightenening Foyer......just a few touches
the hallway where the crazed doctor goes......nothing done yet
the Spell & Potion Room.....still working on the massive table of items but everything else in 
there is done
the Bat Room.....damn....I cannot find that halloween shower curtain so have not started in
there yet
the Witches Den in the garage......just some finishing touches
the Funeral Parlor......have not even started in there yet....oh wait yes I hung the chandelier!
the Cadaver Cafe & Candy Kitchen.......that gets done last but I unpacked all the dishes & the
popcorn machine is in place.

Outside
Cemetery is almost done just need flood lights
Last night we hung the 70 some strings of lights on the bushes>>>always a job
Jerry forgot where the gutter lights go so he hung 3 strings in the wrong place, they are 
suppose to be in the front of the house, so he insisted he's taking them down & re-stringing them.
He massacred the monk in the cemetery so we have to do a major operation on him & get the other one up.
I could not sleep last night so I made spider sacs for the front porch at 3 this morning.
Gonna make a spider victim to go in our big web out there too.
Lastly are just finishing touches outside & placing of the flood lights & oh we had about 10 strands of lights left over so they will cover the bushes on the other side of the porch.

WHEW!!!!

OH yes....have not even started making candy for my tot's bags yet & when I dip this candy order will make enough to fill those candy coffins I have for the adults. Also have to finish gluing on the halloween labels onto my candy bags for the kids.....1/2 done with that.

Man its scary to look at this & on top of it....I'm broke & I need Batteries!!!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

MHooch said:


> A confession: A good friend's son is getting married on Saturday and I actually resent the time I'm going to take to go to the wedding.  You are the only ones I could ever say that to, LOL!!!



 LMAO! 

I feel the same way ABOUT EVERYTHING I HAVE TO DO!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I'm behind on decorating. Plus I'm still trying to finish two props.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

What's funny is that if I had not found this forum I would have been done two weeks ago. I have a few projects that I am trying to finish but like everyone else I'm running out of time. The good news is that if I can finish by the big day the haunt will look much better than previous years.

I really need to quit looking at the forum and just finish what I've started but you guys amaze me with the stuff you come up with. Quick question though - when you're painting styrofoam do you leave the plastic sheeting on or take it off??

Oh yeah - it's raining again


----------



## nurseratchett (Sep 20, 2009)

Our walk thru is almost done. We'll put the finishing touches on that this weekend. As for our yard we wait until the day of the show. Toooooooooooo many stupid people who love to vandalize and ruin it for all of us ...... we aren't taking any chances so we'll set up and tear down twice. We look at it as TWICE THE FUN!!!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

This weekend is the home stretch.... Soooo much to do, don't even want to think about it!  Well, at least I just finished my soundtrack for the 3 sisters (witches), so that's a start...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I am now decorating in reverse! This morning at 6:30 am. I was outside in the pouring rain, frantically dragging in all my props that are not totally weather-proof. I managed to get all three witches inside the garage with minimal damage. I did have to do some serious hand repair on one but it was simple enough. They got soaked but seem to be drying ok. My gravedigger is now standing in the graveyard headless, which actually looks spookier anyway if you think about it. I knew his body would withstand the rain but I was afraid of what would happen to the head that I worked so hard on, so I just yanked it off and ran in with it!

Now it looks like a lot more rain on the way. So much for my plans to keep adding to the display up through Halloween. I may be waiting for the actual day to finish up, unless of course it is still raining on the 31st!


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

Things are in hand, due to rain my rockin' granny and voodoo priest cannot go outside until the day of...they are in my living room scarin' the bejesus out of me when I get up at night. LOL, the ol' corner of the eye thing. Have to set up sound and lights and what not still and my paper mache pumkins just wont dry.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I havent even started the actual decorating, pretty much all my stuff is for the "haunt" this year and cant go up really until the 31st. I have gotten the frame all done for the porch enclosure and everything else is ready to go up, now I just need the 30th and the 31st to be non-rain days......it's looking 50/50 right now....


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay Its official, I'm panicking. I have a lot left to do and this is the last real weekend I have to do it.... and I HAVE MIDTERMS


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

*4 days!*

I have to be DONE in 4 DAYS and it is RAINING!

My light show is incomplete! I have 6 floodlights on the ground that are working. I have 2 strands of lights on my 2cd story strung but not plugged in.

I need to hang 12 more strands of lights and 2 "lightening"...plus I need to get my husband to plug the remaining floodlights, pumpkins and ghosts into my light-o-rama....I managed to complete 2 Halloween sequences (altho I must say if I only have 2 these 2 totally ROCK because I mixed my own scary movie quotes or horror sounds with horror music and they are AWESOME)...

ANYHOW OMG! By the time I get done it will be time to pack them up and put them back into the attic...

My kids and hubby are lucky I am smart! I string RED and White lights on the house for Halloween (yes it works as they are not on together) red for horror mood white for lightening...you will see the video if I ever get it done! Then I just leave them up for our Xmas LOR show...

*ANYHOW....I know I am not alone in my STATE OF PANIC!*

But I did figure this all out on another thread...

Leave my Zombies in my yard ALL YEAR AND NEVER STRESS AGAIN!

Thanksgiving: Have them eating Pilgrims

Christmas: Dressed and ready for Xmas









News Years Eve...Oingo Boingo's Deadmans Party...throw some Champagne bottles and glasses around..dress them formally of course...

Valentines...Easy one...My Bloody Valentine

St Patrick's Day Dress them as Giant Leprechauns

Dressed and ready for Easter









4th of July...plant a flag in his head....

*Back to October....Halloween*


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

texasjanedoe, you're too funny! 

I'm in Houston and its pouring, what little I did put out last week I brought in last night. Not sure if it would have made through the wind and rain today. It's mostly stuff I have been trying to make from this forum.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

MarkOf13 said:


> texasjanedoe, you're too funny!
> 
> I'm in Houston and its pouring, what little I did put out last week I brought in last night. Not sure if it would have made through the wind and rain today. It's mostly stuff I have been trying to make from this forum.


Me too....I spent most of my day yesterday staking everything down and this morning I found 3 tombstones already bit the dust...oh well...Zombies are still standing so I am happy!

Same thing with the decorations...My measly little haunt would have been done 4 weeks ago if I had never found such wonderful inspirations on here...I am going to clean out my garage and build me a workshop just so I can make some of the fantastic things our forum members share on here (and they come with complete instructions)! It is awesome to say the least!

I have started 2 sets of PVC candles which I would love to paint today but I am afraid with the rain they would not dry :-(

So I guess I am stuck inside making some more LOR sequences...

I wish Houston was closer...would love to visit another forum members display!

;-) Good luck finishing and I think we are supposed to have 4 or 5 days of sunshine to complete our displays!

YAY!


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

I finished and put everything out on the yard yesterday afternoon in tme for my son's party, then had to bring everything back in about 9:30pm due to severe storms moving in. Supposed to be clear till Thurs, then more rain, and then clear again through the weekend. I think I'll just wait until Friday morning to put everything back out. Last year had everything out and in place 2 weeks before Halloween, but this year has been the wettest here since 1996! Bummer!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

No rain ALL YEAR and now it has rained almost all freakin' month. Are my neighbors plastered to their windows each night waiting for my musical extravaganza lightshow to start? Pro-blee not. But its my show! I want it going----- boooo-hooooo.....

However...couldn't it have rained all November? Who needs to decorate for Thanksgiving?? I ain't got no brown and orange strings of lights...no Thankgiving holiday music lightshow...no big turkey yard blow-up...no life size pilgrims...


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL TexJane~ luv your year round idea ~ I've always wanted to leave up my vampire look in the livingroom ~ its so elegant and goth ~ but Im sure my family would start to get worried about me LOL ~ some have a prob that I decorate at all scary for Halloween. Each to their own I say ... : ) 

Well so far Ive got up the floating fr ceiling curtain walls in the house but now afraid the cats are gonna pull em down as they seem to think they're there for their fun LOL I guess if they pass the cat test than they're good to go for the party....

I got the Mad Tea Party room decorated....though Im still missing a skely March Hare..gettin that today. And "Down The Rabbit Hole Tunnel" test run on all motion/sound activated items after new batteries (I put bubble wrap down under mat to help in weird feel and sounds)

Need or to do still.... .....everything !!! LOL
...besides the total food and drink prep....
batteries
black light bulbs
Flood light
Finish card stock posters of AIW scary characters (sketch and paint)
Varnish ones that go outside
Finish outside props
Chess yard
Test run fogger/ all lights

Not much huh LOL .....just a lot! Here we go ... yay


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, TJD and all you other fellow Texans--it's been a weird month. Do any of y'all remember such a wet yucky October? Geez. I was a week late starting setup on the cemetery, waiting for the yard to dry out! I've got the garage displays yet to do, which are tricky if I can't move stuff outside while I'm working in there 

I'm SW of Houston and it's ugly today. Had to tarp the reaper and ghost in the yard, as well as cover all the lights and plug junctions to prevent shorts. My tarps are blue and green, and having them out just reminds me of all the tarped roofs after Ike. It's depressing. At least it's supposed to blow over tonight and tomorrow should be MUCHO better. 

Halloween of '04 a blue norther came through in the afternoon. Temps dropped like 20 degrees and the winds were at least 30 MPH. Half my lights were wet and shorted out, and my other stuff was soggy--I was so upset... It stopped about 5 PM, and I'll be danged if the TOTs didn't come out shortly thereafter. They didn't care that everything in the yard wasn't perfect, or lit, or functioning. They were just happy that we were handing out candy! 

Let us not underestimate the attraction of kids to free sugar.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Seems I always bite off more than I can chew. My son and I intended to add only two new features to this year's haunt - a free standing witches coven to across the driveway from the main haunt and an enclosure behind the main cemetary. 

I thought we started early enough and even had one weekend of help from one of his friends. Then I took all last week off on vacation to work on the haunt. My son has mid-terms and couldn't help much last week. 

The coven is almost finished. It needs some accent lighting and scene setters applied to one inside wall and a new idea for the outside. I had a great graveyard scene for the street side (back) of the coven. A Scene Setters cemetary with a Cript in the middle that said "DEDD" as the name on the cript. It came as a set. I applied the background top and bottom, opened the next package and applied the right half of the cript onto the top and bottom background. Then I opened the next package to find only ANOTHER RIGHT HALF OF THE CRIPT. I called Scene Setters and they told me that this product went out of production two years ago!!! Of course removing that first right half from the wall - very carefully - ripped the background. UGH.

We also got ambitious at our front doors. We decided to give the Vampiress her own "room" which required libral use of scene setters and 2 thick inch foam boards. We're only about half way through this process so I'll have a busy week.

Oh yeah, just to keep things interesting ... we are now expecting STRONG Santa Ana winds starting Tuesday. 

This is supposed to be fun, not nerve wracking.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

> This is supposed to be fun, not nerve wracking.


I keep saying that.............

Maybe the fun comes on Halloween when everything is working right and the kids are either:

1) watching and enjoying 

or 

2) running by screaming covering their eyes


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

OMG, I can't deal with this rain! I've had my fence up for about a week and it is redone for tribal with grass skirts on it. There is a hut and a scarecrow thing up, but people keep driving by and slowing down. I bet they're thinking something like...Uh, the luau should have maybe been in July! My stuff is in bins all over the house and in the attic. I can't find anything now. Its so hard to work in my house. No room to spread stuff out so I can see what I need. Its so dreary (not in a good way!) that all I want to do is sleep! I've lost my momentum.

OK, my whining is over. I'm off to the hardware store!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

cinders said:


> OMG, I can't deal with this rain!


I give up...In between downpours today I have been spray painting my PVC candles. I have 4 base coats to put on at 1/2 hr intervals...then I will have to put on the crackle topcoat....

I am tired of waiting to finish my projects....

In between coats one and two it did get sprinkled on, thank God it was dry enough not to cause any damage...

Coat #3 goes on in 7 minutes........please no rain...please no rain......

Coat #3 is now on...Coat #4 goes on is 12 minutes:









Come back later for more pics...I will finish these today in between rain drops......


----------



## Baby Jane (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't do a lot outside anymore, but I do have a couple of things that still need to be set:

Light silhouettes in the 2 upstairs windows (gel and clip lights are ready, just being lazy)
Remove screen from storm door (easier to hand out candy to TOTers)
Hang crashing witch on front door (day of)
Arrange and mask singing pumpkins in kitchen window (probably friday since the masking kills all the light coming through the window)
Finish detailing haunted flowers (this week), set in flower bed (day of)

Not a lot, but I have a bunch of other stuff pending this week.


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

Finished yet? Hell I started on the first and am still decorating. Of course I'm also getting married on THE night. So we're decorating the house, the yard, and the studio out back.


----------



## bsluvshalloween (Sep 13, 2009)

LT Scare said:


> Seems I always bite off more than I can chew. My son and I intended to add only two new features to this year's haunt - a free standing witches coven to across the driveway from the main haunt and an enclosure behind the main cemetary.
> 
> I thought we started early enough and even had one weekend of help from one of his friends. Then I took all last week off on vacation to work on the haunt. My son has mid-terms and couldn't help much last week.
> 
> ...


That's what we have (southern Ca -Santa Clarita to be exact) SANTA ANA's. Every year. Makes us crazy. Hopefully the wind will go away before Halloween.
Besides, is anyone ever done? It just keeps growing.


----------



## ohhhmycher (Sep 28, 2009)

My front yard is a cemetary and it is totally done. The house is 75% done . I have not started the porch or the backyard yet, but it should be pretty simple.


----------



## bsluvshalloween (Sep 13, 2009)

Crispy Critter said:


> Finished yet? Hell I started on the first and am still decorating. Of course I'm also getting married on THE night. So we're decorating the house, the yard, and the studio out back.


MARRIED!!! and you are still decorating. THAT is dedication.


----------



## Crispy Critter (Jul 23, 2004)

bsluvshalloween said:


> MARRIED!!! and you are still decorating. THAT is dedication.


We're having a Halloween wedding. So of course we're decorating. I'm a knight in shining armor and my bride to be is a damsel in distress. We put a 2 story web ( 1 thousand feet of rope) and I'm using my giant spider. We're doing the ceremony in a web tunnel at the side of the house at 6:30 pm. Luckily we live on a cul de sac


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

Make the time go slower please!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I just lost my FCG frame. I had it on the roof of the porch and when I was leaving to go to work this morning, it was laying on the ground. The good news is that I took the ghostie and the rig off since I didn't know if they would survive the weather.

The frame was made of 2x4s connected with deck components (the thin ones). So I guess I'm going to try to make another and just hang it by a window.

I also put up a couple of tombstones that I put rebar in to hold down. They were still there but only by a thread. And of course, they styro was torn up in front instead of the back.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> The Outside is pretty much done. I just have to fine tune some things, put in the last couple floods and a prop or two. The inside though, is about 30% done. I'm decorating for a party we are having on Friday, and I'm some what on schedule. I spent all Sunday putting up the spider webs, only to have them fall down because I didn't put up enough tape, which means tommarow I have to put them all back up. Need to label the bottles, get gift bags ready, and my aunt will be over Thursday night to cook all the deserts that she planned for us and I have a bunch of other decor to put up. But I try not to stress, cause I know I'll get it done.


OMG!!!! Giftbags!!!! I forgot them!!!!! I'm gonna die! AAAAHHHH!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

MarkOf13 said:


> Well I just lost my FCG frame. I had it on the roof of the porch and when I was leaving to go to work this morning, it was laying on the ground. The good news is that I took the ghostie and the rig off since I didn't know if they would survive the weather.
> 
> The frame was made of 2x4s connected with deck components (the thin ones). So I guess I'm going to try to make another and just hang it by a window.
> 
> I also put up a couple of tombstones that I put rebar in to hold down. They were still there but only by a thread. And of course, they styro was torn up in front instead of the back.


That sucks...I lost a few tombstones but everything else is fine...My singing pumpkin chorus were not working last night so they may have shorted out....Still have s-e-v-e-r-a-l strands of lights to hang today....


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Ani from Oregon here ~ (M) Alice In Wonderland theme
Well the wall hanging/curtains survived the cats for two days so I think they'll survive the get together Saturday ~ yay. 

I just read about the gift bags above ~ 

I have party favors and to go baggies this year instead of my usual gift bags cuz mines an open house party so not sure who all to show up (cept for sure good friends) ...

I have "5 hour energy drink" bottles (peeled the label off and attached "drink me" labels for adults.
and
Lil bottles of bubble blow mix (like you give out at weddings) for the kids. Not sure what to label them ''Dont drink me ..blow me" doesnt sound right... LOL Any suggestions .... Maybe no label? But I dont want them to drink it ...hmmm dilemna.

And instead of trying to work out a circulating blood tea pour for my Mad Hatter corner ~ I inserted one of those plug in fog makers in tea pot....now the tea pot changes led lights and has fog mist coming out ... I think I'll get some dry ice for the tea cups in front of the Mad Hatter and scary Dormouse.  Wickedly awesome.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

hey where in Oregon are you from? im in Mitchell, central oregon....


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Add me to the "not finished" list. We've done most of the basement, but almost none of the upstairs or outside. The reasons being twofold- weather & cats. Weather, is obviously the reason for the outside, and our cats would eat and/or destroy anything upstairs.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

coffee4106 said:


> hey where in Oregon are you from? im in Mitchell, central oregon....


Rogue Valley ~ another place that always gets hit with Rain on Halloween


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

*I am done!*

My house ROCKS! I am done...I am soooooooo happy! And on the last night of decoration my hubby and children cheerfully co-operated to make me happy so it was a good time decorating too....I was so proud of them to do that for me....

Then came the ahaaaaa moment just after dark when we tested the Light-o-rama show....OMG! I could have cried....It was beautiful 

Everything worked perfectly.

I am finally at peace. I still have to complete several more LOR sequences but I love the 2 sequences I have done! 

I wish everyone else LUCK AND BEST WISHES and NO RAIN in getting theirs finished...

I only have the little things left...my PVC candles are almost complete...

But YAY!


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations on completing. We are supposed to get another thunderstorm on Thursday so I'm going to wait out the weather and put everything up on Friday night. It's supposed to be clear for Halloween. 

I'd like to get sequences and animation in my display. I'm planning on doing that for next year. All of the creativity on this site has got me even more excited about Halloween.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We won't be completed until Friday night. About half the stuff is out and the neighborhood kids are already excited. I like to leave them anticipating. Each evening, there's a little more to see...
Then on Friday, lights, fog and music.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL, at least I'm not alone. I just started getting some of my stuff put outside. I did my cobwebs today and I'll start to carve the pumpkins tonight if I feel up to it. Everything is made (mostly) but, will not go out until Sat. That reminds me, I have to pick up some beer to get us through the day.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Well the winds are almost gone this afternoon (been about 30 hours of strong Santa Anas) and not much damage at all. Almost NO rework / repair this year!!! 

This seems to finally be a hallmark year for our anti-wind designs. I left a piece of tissue paper (packing from a prop) on the Lab table last night and it was still sitting there this morning = no prop damage at all. Even our giant spider on the roof appears to have weathered the wind perfectly - as did our roof ghost this year. Both of these are just below the height level of our 2 story roof.

I did leave one black light where it was vulnerable. The wind blew a heavy two light, 4 foot fixture with bulbs, off of a low wall and broke at least one black light tube last night (closer inspection tonight when I get home).

Will finish the Vampires' room tonight and work on the accent lighting. Should be finished and ready for pics after some little tweaks I want to make - very soon!!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Not only am I not done decorating but I'm still working on props. Just finished weathering my columns and for the last few days have been working on a faux brick pattern on the tops/bases plus weathering them. Also working on a slab that my Grossferatu will be exiting as well as other things.....



















The columns will be going up bright and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

zombiehorror said:


> Not only am I not done decorating but I'm still working on props. Just finished weathering my columns and for the last few days have been working on a faux brick pattern on the tops/bases plus weathering them. Also working on a slab that my Grossferatu will be exiting as well as other things.....
> 
> The columns will be going up bright and early tomorrow morning.


Building is the best part...I LOVE making the things....I wish I could make more and really really really want to but my husband says I have way to much already...he's not even close...I could have sooooo much more.....


----------



## fallendarkangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Still decorating......between work and little league football plus cooking and wifey duties I am pushing it! Just think we have 3 games this week of all weeks.....Mon, Thurs and Sat morning! I am determined to get everything done by tomorrow night (took Friday off) fingers crossed!


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

MarkOf13 said:


> Congratulations on completing. We are supposed to get another thunderstorm on Thursday so I'm going to wait out the weather and put everything up on Friday night. It's supposed to be clear for Halloween.
> 
> I'd like to get sequences and animation in my display. I'm planning on doing that for next year. All of the creativity on this site has got me even more excited about Halloween.


The Light-O-Rama and music make all the difference in my decorations...I will see if I can get you some video tonight to show you....

I have an awesome very scary song I mixed this year from some very terrifying sounds and music...once it was sequenced to the lights the whole house looks haunted and possessed....We will have a hard time getting the parents to walk up while that song is playing...

And of course we have the usual Halloween movie theme songs but I mixed them with Horror movie quotes...they turned out quite well 

Love my LOR.....

You will love the LOR....Keep an eye on eBay I have seen two 16 channel LORs go up for $288


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

zombiehorror said:


> Not only am I not done decorating but I'm still working on props. Just finished weathering my columns and for the last few days have been working on a faux brick pattern on the tops/bases plus weathering them. Also working on a slab that my Grossferatu will be exiting as well as other things.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those are some impressive looking pieces. Looks like a Lot of quality work. Be sure to show us the finished product!!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

This has been the wettest October here in forever!!!! BUT the Halloween gods are telling me the rain will move out tomorrow morning and have a great Friday afternooon to set everything out and Halloween is suppose to be great. Keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallow and I can only answer "Me" to the question - "Anyone else not finished..." Rain Rain go away. Come again ... in the Spring! 

We did manage to set up our graveyard, the hearse and the horse for the horseman. But we are keeping the headless rider and the skelly driver inside - sitting on our couch. We figure if we can't set them out do to the severe storms predicted tomorrow (our party night) - that we will put a glass of wine in each of their hands during our party tomorrow night and let 'em relax. 

If they get too tipsy, we can call a cab and give the cabbie a good scare! 

Otherwise - inside is looking grand. Tomorrow, I roast a bird carcass and smash 20 #'s of taters for our _Thanksgrieving_ Feast - Pot Yuck. Expecting about 80! Wish the Forum could join us.  *BOO!*


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Mad Hatter Alice In Wonderland aka Malice 2009 preparations*



Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> This has been the wettest October here in forever!!!! BUT the Halloween gods are telling me the rain will move out tomorrow morning and have a great Friday afternooon to set everything out and Halloween is suppose to be great. Keep your fingers crossed!!!


I hope so too ~ here in So Oregon ~ and its been raining the last two days. I was gonna set up lacquered Alice In Wonderland posters on stakes, lining the walkway into the house for my AIW theme open house but thinking now to line the walls inside instead... and I need dry grass to "mark it" paint the white checkered chess board on the lawn.... and post the lacquered chess pieces....
Somehow I believe the Halloween fairy will make it all work out ~ 
Inside ~ 
I finished my Wall of Croquet with AIW quotes and dead flamingos
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1900&pictureid=27307

And Card Guards that lead into the Drink Me room (kitchen) 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1900&pictureid=27308

The Mad Tea party dining room is decorated but strewn with supplies so will post that when I have the tea sets placed and food trays ready.

The "Down The Rabbit" hole tunnel ~ has been half done for the last week ~ its like the last thing to do and Ive been really procrastinating .... anyone else feel the same ..the last thing to do ...being put off cuz then your pretty much done and then just have to sit and wait til the day .... LOL Fun fun!


----------



## momredht (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive been working since Saturday and Im no where near ready. Im calling in the troops to get this done by tonight.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I won't be done until Saturday morning..HALLOWEEN DAY..mainly due to the fact I don't want to put out my expensive animated props because they could get stolen..and rain might mess them up..at least too much rain..


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I finished BUILDING the last of my props, does that count? 

I'm going to say we're 80% done on the decorating.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Still not done, but I'm off after today and will be dilligently working to get everything finished for the party and few ToT's.... Last night I had a small freak out when I put the 2 on my countdown sign... ah!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Wait... Halloween setups are supposed to be completely up and operational, no working between ToT's ON Halloween? Why was I not told this!?!?! 

So, the massive plan from last November got scrapped quick and stuff that should have been built in June, July and August have been getting constructed all month long.

T Rex needs teeth, the jaw to hinge properly and a stand to move him around on, Pterodactyl's need their wings fixed into place, some additional dino-esque shirts and gloves should be made but that is not definite, and the rest of the scenery needs to be put into place; busted comps, vegetation, lights, speakers, etc.

Oh yeah, for those that don't know, we are doing Jurassic Park for a theme this year and we have to have at the very least 95% of this done by tomorrow night as that is when we open to the public. 2 Nights of Halloween for my family's haunt! I don't think the city knows this yet...  Well they will know soon enough.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

i got my TOT's goody bags ready, was goning to start at 8:00am Satruday to put stuff out. Now I can not start until 12:30pm due to working a funeral in the morning. i having to rethink what I am doing this year.


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

Not finished yet... Got a LOT of it done today, but there's still so much more to do and we actually need to have MOST of the display finished by Friday night because a locally-based Halloween/Horror website is going to come by and shoot some pics and video. Even so, I don't think absolutely everything will be in place by then...


----------

